# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA October 8th - Sunday



## Eric (Oct 2, 2017)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA October 8th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Oct 8th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hippie Mike said he is taking Sunday off for this ride for sure


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hippie Mike came by to say, "C-Model Sunday!"
Ride a C model frame bike if you have one.
@Cory @Goatroper @Dgoldman


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 7, 2017)

Eric said:


> *View attachment 686173*
> *
> Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA October 8th - Sunday
> What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
> ...



I am not going to make it to this one sorry   see you guy,s in nov


----------



## Dgoldman (Oct 7, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hippie Mike came by to say, "C-Model Sunday!"
> Ride a C model frame bike if you have one.
> @Cory @Goatroper @Dgoldman
> View attachment 687664 View attachment 687665 View attachment 687666



I'd love to make it, but I'm passing a kidney stone and it has other plans for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> I'd love to make it, but I'm passing a kidney stone and it has other plans for me.


----------



## Cory (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm loading up!  Weather looks perfect. 



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 8, 2017)

Couple pictures from today’s ride



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2017)

Another fun ride in the OC


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2017)

Somebody was misinformed about the date of the Halloween ride


----------



## Eric (Oct 8, 2017)

Great ride today everyone.  Perfect weather and a bunch of great bikes.  Thanks for coming out.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Super fun ride; thanks for coming out


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 8, 2017)

mrg said:


> Somebody was misinformed about the date of the Halloween rideView attachment 689163




I woke up my wife laughing ... that is some funny sheezie...


----------

